# Air intake



## biggshant89 (May 6, 2009)

What is a good brand for 2007 Jetta 2.5 wolfsburg.......i was thinking K an N ?


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

No way... Get a true intake.have you seen the intake path our cars use? Its horrible.some sort of a maze with square tubing. K&N is just a drop in.get a carbonio or bsh or whatever you decide.just get one from a company that supports the vw community. You'll love an intake they sound great

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

go with carbonio..beautiful construction, sound great, and works like a charm...second choice would be the BSH cai. not a fan of the neuspeed p-flo but thats another option


----------



## cryption (Mar 28, 2006)

I'm a p-flo guy myself. Every neuspeed product I've owned has impressed me.


----------



## biggshant89 (May 6, 2009)

*thanks*

thanks guys really appreciate it =) and yes why in the freaking hell is it a maze?


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

just another stupid design...its german engineering donchaknow


----------



## nvsbandit (Oct 2, 2007)

and then theres always evolution motorsports intake. loved it.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Seriously you'll love the carbonio intake...its amazing fitment is spot on and it feels great.amazing pull through the power band. The carbonio comes with a ring for your maf sensor. What I would recommend is you buy the seamless maf intake thing...its sold by 42 draft designs.and it will provide you with better fuel trims within factory spec and its smooth inside instead of the ring with waves...take your engine cover off and take a look at the maze you've got in there its amazing the car even gets a breath of air.no wonder it feels gut less.anyway carbonio is the best with noticeable gains and all my friends are impressed by the perfect carbon fiber construction

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## biggshant89 (May 6, 2009)

*how*

how would i instanll this anyway.....where would i get the carboino from??? sorry im just a super noob 

how much hp would i get if i would get any.........


----------



## seanmcd72 (May 14, 2008)

Good lord - it comes with instructions. And don't hesitate to search as there are probably 101 threads about intakes.


----------



## biggshant89 (May 6, 2009)

*lolol*

i told you im a super noob when it comes to car the only thing i know how to do is change the low beams and oil change and tire rotation.....BIGWHOOp lolol


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

click here for carbonio ------------->  apr carbonio intake


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

Go with whatever intake you want. They all yield about the same power, which isn't very much without exhaust/software. There are several options out, if I were in the market for one I would get the BSH one piece. You don't need the MAF insert mentioned before to get rid of the CEL. And with one solid piece you don't have to worry about tightening, or sections coming loose. I've heard people really liking the Carbonio as well, but I know in the past they have had issues with the piping cracking. 

But like I said go with whatever you want. But if BSH had their intake out 3 years ago when I bought my LNT intake I would have gone with that one instead. Do some research, install is pretty straight forward, just don't rush.
http://www.bshspeedshop.com/store/bsh-2.5l-intake-06-08.html


----------



## biggshant89 (May 6, 2009)

*ok*

ok ive done more research and right now i am in havin the hard time deciding between Carbonio and BSH.....now.....i have read that the BSH causes a check engine light to come on...........

now the carbonio sits infront of the wheel well......isnt there less air flow down there....and if it rains i would have to be very careful for HYDROLOCK or is there a panel that protects it ?


----------



## xxKurt85xx (Jun 8, 2010)

biggshant89 said:


> ok ive done more research and right now i am in havin the hard time deciding between Carbonio and BSH.....now.....i have read that the BSH causes a check engine light to come on...........
> 
> now the carbonio sits infront of the wheel well......isnt there less air flow down there....and if it rains i would have to be very careful for HYDROLOCK or is there a panel that protects it ?


the Carbonio does sit in front of the wheel well but it is surrounded by the well liner and plastic under pan so a hydrolock is possible if you take it swimming! as far as low air flow its right in front of the side vent so its in a good spot. like the mk4 abd lan pipe.


----------



## markfif (Oct 25, 2007)

also the carbonio has a bulge about half way up the main intake pipe, that cause turbulece in the air stream is supposed to stop you car from hydrolocking. I had a carbonio for a while and even drove it through some lightly flooded streets back when i was slammed on FK's and never had a problem. Awesome sound, awesome fitment, awesome intake overall.


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

biggshant89 said:


> ok ive done more research and right now i am in havin the hard time deciding between Carbonio and BSH.....now.....i have read that the BSH causes a check engine light to come on...........
> 
> now the carbonio sits infront of the wheel well......isnt there less air flow down there....and if it rains i would have to be very careful for HYDROLOCK or is there a panel that protects it ?


Search around some more because all these questions have been answered countless times. But I'll be nice...
All CAIs have caused a CEL on certain cars. With a 2007 you have a good chance of getting one on all except the BSH. I'm not sure where you heard that the BSH causes a CEL. It's the first CAI that hasn't required a MAF insert or ring that eliminates the CEL. About 3 years ago this was a huge topic in the 2.5 community that seams like lasted forever. Some were lucky and for some reason were not getting a CEL, but most of us were. Finally sharons03jetta created an insert that fits in the MAF section of the intake that puts the fuel trim numbers back in stock range, which keeps the CEL from coming on. The BSH intake is the first one released that has not required an insert (or software flash) to prevent the light from coming on. 
The Carbonio will work fine though, just don't be surprised if that dreaded light on your dash comes on. If that happens you can spend $35 on the insert from HERE or make your own HERE. 
Also, all CAIs for the 2.5 have the filter in front of the wheel well, right behind the lower grill on the driver's side. Hydrolock is very rare, but could happen if your car is submerged in deep enough water. If you're worried about this, then you can get one of the several short ram intakes on the market. 
Search read, search read, repeat. You will be able to find just about all your answers in the archives of the 2.5 forum.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Hydro lock is always brought up when people talk about intakes however I must admit I have NEVER heard of any one locking up their car...then again I know there must be some morons out there that think an intake looks like a snorkel so they drive into the nearest lake. But come on if you're that stupid you deserve every bit of the engine rebuild. Carbonio and bsh both are great I've had zero problems with my carbonio...it sounds better than any intake out there and it won't crack...honestly I think alot of people think they need to crank down on the connections. Snug is the answer not gorilla grip tight. The only draw back from carbonio is that it does take a bit more to install, its not much harder but just know it is a few extra steps...

Whatever you decide you'll be happy, but I'll be happier for you if you get carbonio!


----------



## rags2riches (Jan 2, 2010)

biggshant89 said:


> thanks guys really appreciate it =) and yes why in the freaking hell is it a maze?


It is to keep the engine noise down. Why? I don't know.


----------



## b1aCkDeA7h (May 27, 2008)

Personally, I have a Neuspeed SRI, a TT Dual Borla, and C2 87 Software. Couldn't be happier. The Neuspeed did throw a vacuum leak CEL, but the MAF insert solved that, which was then removed when I got the C2 87 Software with the intake file. While I'm aware that it basically takes driving into a lake to hydrolock the motor with a CAI, I much prefer not having to remove the front driver's wheel to get to my intake filter.


----------



## biggshant89 (May 6, 2009)

*stupidquestion*

how should i clean the filter.........and how often should i have to replace it and where could i get the replacement is it like a standard size or ....????????// i know im a super noob


----------



## Turbonix (Oct 2, 2008)

biggshant89 said:


> how should i clean the filter.........and how often should i have to replace it and where could i get the replacement is it like a standard size or ....????????// i know im a super noob


i believe all those questions are in the instructions, and you dont need to worry about that til way later on down the road.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

You don't have too take off the wheel to clean or install the filter...turn your wheel take a few torx screws out pull out and go. Its easy. I clean my filter every 3rd or 4th oil change... It is exactly how the owners manual recommends...cold air intakes are just as much maintenance as a short ram. In fact my filter stays cleaner than most short rams do imo


----------



## RINGSROC (Apr 2, 2007)

biggshant89 said:


> how should i clean the filter.........and how often should i have to replace it and where could i get the replacement is it like a standard size or ....????????// i know im a super noob



Check out the DIY I made for cleaning the filter.:thumbup:
http://forums.jettamkv.com/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=2303


----------



## biggshant89 (May 6, 2009)

SO...... after reading to all your posts and PMing some guys....i decided and i got the carbonio ....it will be here on thursday and i will probably install it this weekend..........thanks alot for your imput ill put pics up during the installation process....


----------



## xxKurt85xx (Jun 8, 2010)

good choice! you will be very happy with that system!


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

I had the carbonio and it was ok. It broke on me, carbon fiber is way too thin, and I yanked it out for the BSH. No complaints at all about the BSH. No CEL's and it doesn't have half a dozen clamps on it making it look cheap.


----------



## biggshant89 (May 6, 2009)

vw93to85 said:


> I had the carbonio and it was ok. It broke on me, carbon fiber is way too thin, and I yanked it out for the BSH. No complaints at all about the BSH. No CEL's and it doesn't have half a dozen clamps on it making it look cheap.




what did you do that you broke it ?


----------



## b1aCkDeA7h (May 27, 2008)

Had I wanted a CAI, I would have gone with BSH. NLS told me that they developed it with C2 specifically so it would not need a ring or insert or ECU tune to avoid a CEL. And I've never heard of it breaking as I've heard with a good handful of people's carbonios.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i had a CAI, from ABDracing...

i just disliked the fact that it was a real pain to clean the filter...
so i sold it, and with the money, i gota short ram neuspeed.
200$ at namotorsports.net...! i'd say same performance, and its easier to work with


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

biggshant89 said:


> what did you do that you broke it ?


Tightened a hose clamp. It's junk.


And as far as cleaning goes it's easy. If you take the belly pan off like your gonna do an oil change the filter is right there off to the side. I clean it with every oil change and go very gentle with the oil on the air filter.


----------



## biggshant89 (May 6, 2009)

vw93to85 said:


> Tightened a hose clamp. It's junk.
> 
> 
> And as far as cleaning goes it's easy. If you take the belly pan off like your gonna do an oil change the filter is right there off to the side. I clean it with every oil change and go very gentle with the oil on the air filter.



how gentle with the oil on the filter are we talking....like make sure everything is covered or pump turn pump turn


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

Just a real light coating. Too much and it gets all drippy and can get sucked up into the motor and ruin the mass air flow senor.


----------



## bpylantvw (Jan 29, 2010)

*Selling Evolution Intake*

Looking for someone to buy my Evolution short-ram Intake. Still in great condition with all hardware. 
Asking price $100. I just decided I wanted a CAI instead of short-ram.


----------



## biggshant89 (May 6, 2009)

*WOW*

JUST INSTALLED IT A FEW HOURS AGO AND WOW IS ALL I COULD SAY WOW WOW WOW IT IS SEX ON WHEELS IT IS SO LOUD>>>>>>>> 


had a small problem the grease made the coupers keep slipping and i tightened to tite so it cracked alittle....got some 5 min apoxy fixed it right up.........sounds effinnnn ammmaazinnggggggg thank you guys for all the feedback.......


----------

